# New construction quotes



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I am in need of some quotes for a new construction home. I thought I would share it here and see if any of you would like the work. Email me if you have a trade or your a general contractor at [email protected] and I will send you the house plans.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

Home will be in Morgan County


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear from any guys in SLC area too


----------

